# Young vocalist is needing some advice



## JATSwolf (Apr 11, 2011)

I would be the Vocalist and I am hoping this is permitted.

I am looking for advice on how to go about getting accompaniment for a demo. 
(note: I'm working with a friend who has his own recording studio and he is helping for free. I am wanting to do this right)
 whether there is someplace i can go to buy or hoping I can find it for free. or if its just better to get sheet music and find an accompanist to work with. 

So what do you veterans advice on a vocalist to get his voice out there to be heard?


----------



## ThisisGabe (Apr 15, 2011)

Accompaniment for an original or cover?


----------



## JATSwolf (Apr 15, 2011)

Mostly for either or. I know there are not going to be anything an operetta or sonnet.


----------



## ThisisGabe (Apr 16, 2011)

First off if it's an original then it must be backed by a musician or digitally with a music making program like Sibelius, Ableton Live, or, what the pros use, Pro-Tools. 

If you're cheap like me, then you'll download Sibelius 3 off of 4Shared (dot) com and then just use it to export MIDIs, which you export into itunes where you convert it to an mp3. 

If it's a cover then simply look up a karaoke version of the song on youtube. Google "youtube to mp3" to get a website which can turn that video into a mp3 and it's free backing.

If you're looking for free sheet music, just use pianofiles, google it if you don't know where it is.


----------

